
Global GCE Network Outage - jread
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16015
======
jread
According to my availability checks - GCE experienced about 1.6 hours of
downtime last night in every region except the newest - us-west1 which was
only down for 10 minutes:

[https://cloudharmony.com/status-for-google](https://cloudharmony.com/status-
for-google)

This is the second global GCE outage this year:

[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16007](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/compute/16007)

